# Snow chains



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Hi there
Does anyone have a good place to get snow chains for my YM1300D ?

TIA

Mad


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Maddevill said:


> Hi there
> Does anyone have a good place to get snow chains for my YM1300D ?
> 
> TIA
> ...


Have you tried TSC yet?


----------



## Maddevill (10 mo ago)

Yeah, they only carry them for lawn tractors. 

Mad


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

there are lots of chain styles sizes, etc for sale. lots of dedicated sites and lots of general sites have them.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

To give you an idea of the various type chains available, have a look at the following site:






Farm Tractor Tire Chains | TireChains.com







tirechain.com


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The only chains I will recomend for any one are the Euro style studded chains, 
the ultimate in traction, and a smooth and comfortable ride.
Tire Chains Archives - Wallingford's Inc.
About Trygg | Nøsted & AS
OFA
Tractor Tire Chain - Aquiline Talon | Free US Shipping


----------



## cpchri1 (Aug 1, 2021)

I’ve had good luck using the two ladder style chains from Tire Chains-Best Snow Chains-TireChains.com They ship fast and carry many accessories and tools like chain tensioners. My chains are from this company and they work great.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

What they call the ladder type will work with turf tires but if R1 or tractor bar tread they will fall down between the tread and won't be as effective as other that cannot go between the bars.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I have used several sets of chains even two link bar reinforced chains will not come close to the studded Euro's.









The difference in traction between these two sets of chains was completely unbelievable the Euro with the studs had at a minimum 5 to 6 times the grip 
Then the ride quality was just as dramatically better also.
After I bought my first set of these they got 3 sets of them for the farm tractors that have to run every day for feeding, snow or ice.
With considerable road travel.










Fronts









rears


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

LouNY said:


> I have used several sets of chains even two link bar reinforced chains will not come close to the studded Euro's.
> View attachment 83828
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Oliver you have.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks, it was a good tractor but it got traded when I bought the Branson 8050.


----------



## cpchri1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Any other good places to get chains to assist the OP?


----------

